

Mozilla and Opera Complain About Windows 7 - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2009/05/07/mozilla-opera-windows-7/

======
briansmith
Constant demands for government intervention don't mesh very well with the
libertarian ideals surrounding open source. The government telling Microsoft
how to design its software isn't good for the industry. And, it is just a
small step away from regulating what end-users do on their own computers. We
don't want to go there.

With the popularity of Safari, Chrome, and Firefox, the success of Mac OS X,
and the widespread availability of Linux, does anybody really think Microsoft
is illegally leveraging a monopoly? I don't.

Should the final version of Windows 7 switch your default browser to IE? No.
But, even if does, is that something that we should go crying to governments
about? Absolutely not.

Keep the government as far away from our industry as possible, or we'll all
regret it later.

